# 10-4 & the Fall Running of the Bulls Begins...



## ThaFish

Well, it may have began before today, but I haven't been able to fish the past week or so! Johnny & I are in Panama City Beach for the weekend so we decided to hit up St. Andrew's State Park this afternoon. We fished the jetties for a few hours (which really isn't a pier or a bridge, but I wasn't sure where to post this under) & slayed the bulls on the surf-side! Got a 27'' slot as soon as we got about three-quarters of the way down the rocks on a 1.5 oz. pink Gotcha Jigfish. Man I love those things. Everyone else out there was struggling to cast more than 10 yards, but Johnny & I were able to rocket those Jigfish straight into the wind out to where the reds were at no problem! A few of them came on live ladyfish on the bottom & the rest were on those 1.5 oz. Jigfish. Johnny & I BOTH got our personal record bulls today as well, which was awesome! I got mine about 45 minutes after we got out there. I was reeling in a ladyfish across the surface when I saw a HUGE wake behind it. Figuring it was a dolphin, I starting cranking faster to try to get it away from it, but 'twas to no avail. There was a blowup on my ladyfish & then my rod bent all the way down to the cork & my drag starting SCREAMING! I tried jacking it up a bit to try to get the "dolphin" to let go, but that didn't work. Down to a third of my spool & sure enough he turns around & comes hauling back towards the rocks until he's no more than ten feet out in front of me but still down deep. I thought that was kind of odd for a dolphin.... Figured maybe he was just slow in the head of something. Then he turned around & the next five minutes of the battle began... FINALLY I get him back to the rocks & up to the surface & we see color. It's a massive bull, the biggest I've ever hooked! Fast forward a few extremely nerve-wrecking minutes of me trying to grab her (no net) while the waves are crashing up over me & I've got my new personal record in hand! Measured her twice just because I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw what she reached on the tape - 46.5''! So stoked. Anyways, got some great photos with her & then sent her back to go lay her eggs. Fast forward a couple hours to 15 minutes before we left the park. Live ladyfish has been out on Johnny's badass 209 for almost ten minutes now & I'm completely astonished that a red hasn't taken it yet, considering we weren't able to keep them in the water for more than a minute up until that point. Sure enough, just as we're about to pack it in a huge red decides it'll take the free dinner we had on the table! Johnny battled the beast for almost ten minutes before I was finally able to get a good shot at grabbing her, but it was well-worth it! Measured her at 43.75'', which smashed his old record of only 39.25'' that he got last winter. Got some awesome pictures & then sent her on her way to do her business. It was about 5:15 at that point & we were exhausted & starving. So, with smiles on our faces, our drags burnt up, & our arms & backs killing us, we headed back home for some dinner!

*Tally for the day*:

*Johnny*: A ton of ladyfish, a 31'' bull & a 43.75'' bull (new personal best!)
*Me*: 748 ladyfish, a 27'' red, a 41.5'' bull, a 42'' bull, & a 46.5'' bull (new personal best!) 

Tight lines to everyone out there!


----------



## ThaFish

Here's the other two pictures of my 46.5'' bull!


----------



## ThaFish

& here are the pictures of Johnny's 43.75'' monster!


----------



## ThaFish

& Josh, I didn't forget about ya buddy! Here's the photos of your monster too. Forgot what he measured out at, but I know it was in the 42'' range. 

Forget to mention earlier that Johnny & I met a couple of really cool young fishermen out on the rocks today too. Fished with Josh & his friend Sam for most of the time we were out there. Wish I knew as much about fishing as those guys do when I was their age!


----------



## panhandleslim

Wow, you guys really put the SMACKDOWN on the Bulls. I've sorta been following you guys and one great thing about you is that ya'll are always out there trying and it seems to be paying off more and more. 

How did you come across the idea of using live ladyfish for bait? How were you hooking the baits to keep them on the hooks?


----------



## ThaFish

panhandleslim said:


> Wow, you guys really put the SMACKDOWN on the Bulls. I've sorta been following you guys and one great thing about you is that ya'll are always out there trying and it seems to be paying off more and more.
> 
> How did you come across the idea of using live ladyfish for bait? How were you hooking the baits to keep them on the hooks?


Appreciate the kind words man! I love going out fishing no matter what the weather is like, what time of day it is, or if the fish are biting or not. It's just always fun to get out there with your friends & give it a shot! 

& as for the live ladyfish part, that's kind of a funny story. The first ladyfish I hooked up with today had three bulls all in the 40"+ range chasing it just under the surface. As soon as I saw that I was itching to get one out there to see what would happen. As far as rigging them goes, it was actually pretty easy to keep them on the hook. I used a Carolina-style rig with a 7/0 Eagle Claw circle hook & just hooked them right behind the dorsal so that they would stay alive. I also only used a 1 oz. egg weight. This way they could still swim up off the bottom & even come up to the surface to flail around if they wanted to. That was the ticket, worked like a charm! I never would have thought of trying it before today.


----------



## NaturalTherapy

Always enjoy reading your reports. I have watched the Reds chase Lady Fish at Pensacola Pier. Great job guys.


----------



## spinfactor

Way to go guys. I'm itching to try my skills on this red fish. I'll be home in a week and soon add I check out my boat I'm gone fishing. Keep it up guys I enjoy the pics. See any specs?


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Nice.
What color did you catch them on ?


----------



## ThaFish

spinfactor said:


> Way to go guys. I'm itching to try my skills on this red fish. I'll be home in a week and soon add I check out my boat I'm gone fishing. Keep it up guys I enjoy the pics. See any specs?


Nope, did not see any specks out there. Good luck with your boat man, get out there & get on some good fish!


----------



## ThaFish

Emerald Ghost said:


> Nice.
> What color did you catch them on ?


Pink was the ticket.


----------



## Ocean Master

You guy's are monster's..!! Loving and living life..!!


----------



## KingCrab

Floundering in the gulf last night around the pass we seen wads of them. Lots of small finger mullet everywhere. Its like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## FishLady

Wow, those are monsters! Great job...I hope the action lasts until I get there at the end of this month for a whole week of fishing on Panama City's pier.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

At the beach and no speedo. Lame!


----------



## ThaFish

SpeedoJosh said:


> At the beach and no speedo. Lame!


Naw dude I had a real nice fluorescent green one on underneath my boardshorts, you just can't see it in those pictures.


----------



## Cornflake789

Nice Job Ya'll!!!


----------



## Bravo87

Unbelievable again


----------



## startzc

Those are awesome man, you have got to drag me along next time you go for big reds. I have yet to catch any bigger than 14" though I fish for lots of species. If you are available this weekend let me know, if the weather is great we may go offshore but if it sucks we will keep the boat inshore and could use someone to show us how to get it done. You are welcome to join us offshore too in exchange for some sage redfish advice.


----------



## southern yakker

startzc said:


> Those are awesome man, you have got to drag me along next time you go for big reds. I have yet to catch any bigger than 14" though I fish for lots of species. If you are available this weekend let me know, if the weather is great we may go offshore but if it sucks we will keep the boat inshore and could use someone to show us how to get it done. You are welcome to join us offshore too in exchange for some sage redfish advice.


 honestly it's quite easy to catch them especially with the cooler weather coming in. Those are some nice fish for sure especially Tha fish's! I've only caught a couple that size most of them around pensacola seem to be 40 inches or less. I've caught well over a hundred bull reds, probably in the 200 range all from Bob Sikes, the pier, and ft pickens. I've caught 6 in one night at Sikes using men haden carolina rigged with 8/0 circle hooks. Works like a charm most nights or you can sight fish them and they will eat damn near anything. Thafish has caught some nice fish and a lot from Bob sikes.


----------



## Kailua Boy

Nice fish guys!! Congrats on your haul! Hanapa'a!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX

southern yakker said:


> honestly it's quite easy to catch them especially with the cooler weather coming in. Those are some nice fish for sure especially Tha fish's! I've only caught a couple that size most of them around pensacola seem to be 40 inches or less. I've caught well over a hundred bull reds, probably in the 200 range all from Bob Sikes, the pier, and ft pickens. I've caught 6 in one night at Sikes using men haden carolina rigged with 8/0 circle hooks. Works like a charm most nights or you can sight fish them and they will eat damn near anything. Thafish has caught some nice fish and a lot from Bob sikes.



I wouldn't say they are "quite easy to catch". It takes a lot of skill and a lot of experience. 



*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## HappyHourHero

Killin it per usual!


----------



## NLytle

This guy also seems to think you can catch a redfish on anything....


----------



## Bravo87

On jalapeños!


----------



## NLytle

I thought someone would enjoy the video. 

I have no idea how I found that video. But as I was reading the thread I thought someone else would enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic fishermen

u allways killing it nice man going out this afternoon and tonight cause im off ur right is just nice to be out there with ya buddys


----------



## fishmagician

Those are some real brutes, I'm talking about the fish! Good job


----------



## FurBurger

Get that fly rod out.


----------



## ThaFish

FurBurger said:


> Get that fly rod out.


Oh she's out! Usually have her with me, just haven't had a chance at sight-fishing any bulls yet... Taking it out to Sykes tonight when I leave at midnight. Hoping there will be some bulls on the surface.


----------



## Justin618

ThaFish said:


> Oh she's out! Usually have her with me, just haven't had a chance at sight-fishing any bulls yet... Taking it out to Sykes tonight when I leave at midnight. Hoping there will be some bulls on the surface.




Bulls are there. Buddy sent me a pic. 38"


----------



## ThaFish

Justin618 said:


> Bulls are there. Buddy sent me a pic. 38"


This one, right? I'm stoked to get out there tonight. Bite should pick up in a couple hours if they're already out there now.


----------



## Justin618

ThaFish said:


> This one, right? I'm stoked to get out there tonight. Bite should pick up in a couple hours if they're already out there now.


Lol. Yup. My buddy sent me the pic


----------



## 153 Large fish

Awesome catch....keep it up Budreaux


----------



## tennesseebantam

*Caught this Oct 16.*

Biggest fish I ever caught (on a live pin-fish). Belated posting but thanks to all who helped.


----------



## ifish42

tennesseebantam said:


> Biggest fish I ever caught (on a live pin-fish). Belated posting but thanks to all who helped.
> View attachment 412970


Awesome fish


----------



## FreeDiver

Pensacola beach. Reds have been every where for months now. Just gotta play the waiting game. It's easy to sight fish them, and most days you can see them all the way to the T....... Get out there and get you some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazedFisher

Whats the rod in the first picture?


----------



## ThaFish

CrazedFisher said:


> Whats the rod in the first picture?


It's a 7' 6'' Hurricane Calico Jack w/ a Stradic 3000FI loaded w/ 20 lb. Super Slick on it! Sick combo for the jetties.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

PompStomp said:


> Is your 7 foot 6 inch Hurricane Calico Jack with a Stradle 3000 FI "loaded" with twenty pound Super Slick line for sale?


I wouldn't say his stuff is technically for sale, but Tha Fish is like a chick and shoes when it comes to rods and reels. He'd sell you that one, and before the years up, have owned and sold two more.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

PompStomp said:


> I did "not" ask you "Speedo" boy.
> 
> I am trying to find a rod and reel to surf fish with as I am new to fishing.
> 
> Two birds of a feather "flock" together.
> 
> Do you answer the phone at Spanky Baits for questions too?
> 
> He (Tha Fish) is, acts like, and looks like a "chick". You got that "right" "Speedy".


It's "Speedo Jock Itch" to you!

Cool "story" about the "birds". Yep, I'm unofficially an official "employee". 

I see you've moved on from the "Spaniard", and have drawn your romantic interest to Tha Fish. If you want to "impress" him, I heard he likes a nice "steak" dinner. Better have deep pockets though.


----------



## ThaFish

SpeedoJosh said:


> I see you've moved on from the "Spaniard", and have drawn your romantic interest to Tha Fish. If you want to "impress" him, I heard he likes a nice "steak" dinner. Better have deep pockets though.


"Don't" act like "you" know "me" anymore Joshie"." What we "had" is "long" gone. I'm "done" with steaks. "I've" changed man"."


----------



## SpeedoJosh

ThaFish said:


> Don't act like you know me anymore Joshie. What we had is long gone. I'm done with steaks. I've changed.


It's cool. I can read between the lines. This Pomp stomp guy comes in, saying you're pretty, like a girl. Then wants to "buy" your "rod". We all know what "rod" of yours he is interested in.

""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX

PompStomp said:


> I did "not" ask you "Speedo" boy.
> 
> I am trying to find a rod and reel to surf fish with as I am new to fishing.
> 
> Two birds of a feather "flock" together.
> 
> Do you answer the phone at Spanky Baits for questions too?
> 
> He (Tha Fish) is, acts like, and looks like a "chick". You got that "right" "Speedy".


"I've" noticed you're referencing "birds"... Are you a "fellow" bird enthusiast "as" well? "If" so, I'd like to "get" together with you and "watch" some birds. You'll have "to" meet the guys at Pensacola's Bird Enthusiasts Unite "Club". It is just the darndest good ol' "time". Hope to see you "soon"! Have fun and be "safe" out on the "field"!:thumbup:


----------



## SpeedoJosh

PompStomp said:


> Who calls and refers to "you" as "Speedo Jock Itch Rash"? That is a very funny nickname.
> 
> "DO NOT ASK"!! "DO NOT TELL"! Are you buddies with Justin618 also as is (Tha Fish)?
> 
> Who is the Spaniard?
> 
> I've made my way to you now for attacking my posts for your "boy" (Tha Fish) Joshy.
> 
> Have you (SpeedoJosh) paid for a "nice" steak dinner for your "secretively" "romantic" interest who resides in Wisconsin to "hide" his and "your" love affair?



Oh, it was just the local meth head on the forum. He left though, so it appears you got here just in time to miss his debauchery. Judging by your posts though, you went to the same "school". Maybe you knew him. 

Made you way to me? In what sense? Physically, emotionally, spiritually? Are you a spirit whisperer too? I bet with your love of birds your spirit is a bird. I'm imaging a giant golden eagle, soaring through the trees, looking for that next fish. 
Mine is a liger. I couldn't decide between a lion or a tiger, so I chose the best of both worlds. He's golden as well, and runs as swift as a fox on a summer day. 

Shoot me a message sometime and we can go sit on the beach and whisper our spirits into the horizon.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX

PompStomp said:


> No. (Justin618) with his "rainbow picture and posting" of three "very controversial" words may like to take you (Xx Reel_FisherxX) up on that offer.
> 
> The both of you would have to be "really quiet" on your bird watching adventure.
> 
> Speedo Josh may want to take you up on that off too (Xx Reel FisherxX).
> 
> I made one statement about a common saying.


So you're declining "my" offer? I thought we had "a" special Bird Watchers Unite connection. "Boy" oh boy, does that rustle my jimmies. Well, "if" you do decide to take me up on that offer, "you" can meet me at my grandmothers house. She "has" a pair of binoculars for you.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

I was spirit whispering a couple minutes ago and an eagle of great magnitude soared by. Was that you pomp? I gave a roar of intensity to try and get your attention, but guess you couldn't hear it over the waterfall. Maybe next time you're in the area, fly by the patch of berry bushes and say hi. 

I wonder who would win is a race? My liger is pretty quick, but I bet that eagle can soar. We could hold a race, but it'd have to be in an open field, b/c you'd have the advantage in the forest. That's where eagles have the advantage. They can soar above the trees, while the legged creatures have to zig around trees. In an open field though, my liger holds the advantage b/c of his straight line speed. Would be a good match up for sure.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

PompStomp said:


> Go join the circus "freak" boy (Speedo Josh).


My spirit liger was actually part of a circus act years ago. Spirits usually live for great lengths of time. I imagine your eagle is centuries old. As you know, I can share memories with my spirit figure, and the memories of the circus are grand. Peanuts, elephants, fire jugglers, etc.... Sometimes I like to sit back and just relive the old memories he has. 

How about you? Being a bird lover, I bet you love being able to look back at your eagle's past. Any stories of great battles, quests, or roaming of the land?


----------

